# changing interior lights



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok just curious i wanted to change my dash and all those lights just getttin tired of the green ones does anyone know a site i can go to so i can order them


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can't order them, It is a programming change and there is only one person that I know of that can do the programming. I believe his name is Chris White;

White Auto & Media - Instrument Cluster Programming


----------

